# Buying a Wi-fi router (with modem) for Home use



## amardeep.sidhu (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am using Airtel broadband and using the same Wifi router that comes when we buy the connection. It seems to give problems these days. So thinking of buying a new one (with modem).

Did some R&D by reading reviews on flipkart and amazon but i am bit confused. Been some time since i kept track of what has been coming and going from the market in this segment. So thought of asking you folks who for sure are going to be much more informed than me.

My first confusion is about the brand. Which one out of D-Link, Netgear and TP-Link is better ? Product quality wise and service quality wise.

Search tells me that D Link DSL-2750 is one of the most popular ones. Is it good enough ? My budget is between 1500-2500 (or little plus minus). It has to be used in a 2 BHK house (not very big). And will be placed almost in the center.

What is the best in this range that i can get ?

Thanks.

Regards,
Amardeep Sidhu


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 20, 2016)

TP-Link TD-W8968 N300 Wireless ADSL2+ Router (White) - Buy TP-Link TD-W8968 N300 Wireless ADSL2+ Router (White) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 20, 2016)

I recommend tplink w8968 because it is cheaper & offers more features(EWAN port & 3g usb modem support for many models).


----------



## amardeep.sidhu (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestions. This one is costing around 1500. If i want to spend little more like upto 2500 or so is there an even better option that i can pick ?

Otherwise will go with this one.

Thank you.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 21, 2016)

amardeep.sidhu said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. This one is costing around 1500. If i want to spend little more like upto 2500 or so is there an even better option that i can pick ?
> 
> Otherwise will go with this one.
> 
> Thank you.


Go with the TP-Link as suggested in previous comments.
Very easy to set up(easy to configure) with multiple options for that model.


----------



## amardeep.sidhu (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestions. Will go with this one.

Regards,
Amardeep Sidhu


----------



## surya_sapui (Jan 22, 2016)

amardeep.sidhu said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. This one is costing around 1500. If i want to spend little more like upto 2500 or so is there an even better option that i can pick ?
> 
> Otherwise will go with this one.
> 
> Thank you.



on which site it cost around Rs.1500, pls post.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 22, 2016)

If you have a modem already then
Buy Digisol HR3300/3400
Lifetime warranty
Consistent
Good quality Indian brand better than chinese crap.
Very good support.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

if you are implying tplink as chinese crap then you are completely wrong,it is one of the biggest manufacturer of wifi lan products in the world.i know people here who found tplink better than similar dlink model.


----------



## amardeep.sidhu (Jan 23, 2016)

surya_sapui said:


> on which site it cost around Rs.1500, pls post.



on Paytm. But i just checked. The price has increased now. 2 days back it was selling for 1400 something.

- - - Updated - - -

My only worry while buying online is that there is no way to make sure that they are shipping the version 4 of the product. So confused whether to buy online or should try Nehru Place where i can take a look at the box.


----------



## surya_sapui (Jan 23, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> if you are implying tplink as chinese crap then you are completely wrong,it is one of the biggest manufacturer of wifi lan products in the world.i know people here who found tplink better than similar dlink model.




what about TP-LINK Archer C20 AC750 Wireless Dual Band Router, can any one tell me review about it


TP-LINK Archer C20 AC750 Wireless Dual Band Router: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

that is only a router,it will not work without a modem for internet connections given using telephone line(like airtel,bsnl,reliance).


----------



## surya_sapui (Jan 23, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> that is only a router,it will not work without a modem for internet connections given using telephone line(like airtel,bsnl,reliance).



without adsl how the router it is....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

adsl modem+more than 1 lan port=adsl router
no adsl modem+more than 1 lan port=only router


----------



## surya_sapui (Jan 23, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> adsl modem+more than 1 lan port=adsl router
> no adsl modem+more than 1 lan port=only router



I know but the below router model is it good model, kindly suggest

TP-LINK Archer C20 AC750 Wireless Dual Band Router: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------

